# Suche lustige Name für eine fun Gilde Allianz



## Denasus (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir eine Allianz Gilde aufmachen einfach so für fun. Nun fehlt mir da so ein lustiger Name. Falls ihr die passende Ränge dazu wisst... dann wäre es perfekt.

So in etwa stelle ich mir es vor:

- Schalter des Lichts
- Süsses oder Saures
- Fischi Fischi blub blub
- Kriegsdienstverweigerer

Naja es sollte einfach ein geiler Name sein. Wenn einer den sieht, sollte er nur lachen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (7. Oktober 2008)

boa ne...

immer wieder der selbe scheiss.... 

naja versuchs ma auf www.gidf.de


edit: first =)


----------



## airace (7. Oktober 2008)

Die allianz die kanZ


----------



## Jeffy (7. Oktober 2008)

airace schrieb:


> Die allianz die kanZ



MUAHAHAHAH ... gott war der schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da is ja fischi fischi blub blub noch besser ^^


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Healguard Lovers 
:>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridiculous (7. Oktober 2008)

airace schrieb:


> Die allianz die kanZ



aka horden gilde

die allianz die kanZ           nicht


----------



## marcloker (7. Oktober 2008)

wie wäre es denn mit "ich war zu blöd um nen eigenen namen auszudenken und musste mir den von buffed.de besorgen" ?


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

tante edith schreit:first

oder

määäääääääääh


----------



## Jeffy (7. Oktober 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit "ich war zu blöd um nen eigenen namen auszudenken und musste mir den von buffed.de besorgen" ?



mhmm warum eigentlich nich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Denasus schrieb:


> Naja es sollte einfach ein geiler Name sein. Wenn einer den sieht, sollte er nur lachen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei den bisherigen namen würde ich dich nur auslachen :\


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben eine Lustige PvP Gilde auf "Durotan" namens

"Hartz Fear" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst fällt mir nix gescheites ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Ara


----------



## airace (7. Oktober 2008)

Jeffy schrieb:


> MUAHAHAHAH ... gott war der schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war ironie xD


----------



## Kheltaras (7. Oktober 2008)

War mal in ner gilde: stullen mit jagdwurst...

da gabs dann die 
mini-stullen
jagd-stullen
ober stullen
und
anfuehrer stullen...

koennte man ja evtl n bissl abaendern (?)

also ich fand den namen lustig


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. Oktober 2008)

finger im po mexico


----------



## MoneyGhost (7. Oktober 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> "ich war zu blöd"



Jop!


Ramalamadingdong?


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit "ich war zu blöd um nen eigenen namen auszudenken und musste mir den von buffed.de besorgen" ?


Genial o_O''


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Ist ein lila Launenbär>

<Uns ist kein richtiger Gildennamen eingefallen>

<Zu blöd für eine normale Gilde>

<Pass auf ich kann level 1ner onehitten>

<ownd dich während er onaniert > 

<Liest gern Yaoi mangas>

<Hat den größten Anus>

<Will ein Superheld sein>

<Ritz ritz we are emokids>

<Feuerwehrmann inc.>

<Kann einen low leveler onehitten>

<Macht instant pyroblasts gegen Gnome>

<shounen-ai? immer her damit>

<Wer spielt denn schon Wow?>

<ist ein lolicon>

<hat Epics im Anus>

<Danke Ebay>

<hat 2 terrabyte voll mit pornos>

<RL ist da wo der Pizzamann herkommt>

<mag anel69 pyro video.....not>

 <Hat rosarote männertangas>

<hat keine unterwäsche an>

<Yuri? neeeeed!>

<blitz blitz thunderkids>

<Lilablass blau karriert und stolz drauf>

<hat darknestfant...... als startseite>

<Und ein schrank voll Pornos>

<awsd lol i cant move>

<hier könnte ihr flame stehen>

<Pala mit fear zauber>

<komm 1on1 schwanzvergleich>

<Hallo?! guck nicht auf mein gildennamen>

<I don´t think with my dick>

<besitzt ein Fleshlight>  

<Yaoi Hentai ftw!!!>

<besitzt gefälschte billig kondome>

<spielt gern 5vsWilli>

<Extrem fallschirmspringen ohne fallschirm>

<deine mudda ist der stärkste im knast>

<Rl? wtf giev link>

<I took the red pill>

<hat Narben im Genitalbereich>

<Wird gern versohlt>

<Mag Folterpferde gern>

 <Hat ein Mamakomplex> (GTO lässt grüßen)

<Shemale Lover>

<ÄPICCKS sind meine besten freunde>

< Bildschirmbräune <3 >

<ist ein Nekrophiler>

<hat ein Ödipuskomplex>

<Killt lowis mit pyroblast>

<Sheept nicht , geht nicht>

<hat eine weibliche seite>

<hat ein Wow Bierkrug rofl>

<Schaut gern Loveless an>

<Grand theft Awesome four> 

<ich bin deine mudda du huso>

<sitzt nackt vorm pc>  

<Abteilung Tuntenparade>

<Kauft kräuter in Jamaika>

<Macht gern Popoliebe>

<mirfälltkeinNameein>

<L´s Emo club> : /

<Fat kids lags in rl> 

<Schaut gern Wow-porn an>

<Drugs make my happy>

<Gezwungen ally zu spielen> 

<sapped girls cant say no>

<sapped cows cant say muh>

<Helden in Strapsen>

<Rosarote Analritter der Dunkelheit> (so hieß mal ein arena team von unseren realmpool)

ps: weite gildennamen werden bei den neusten seiten gepostet und hier eingetragen


----------



## Pericolan (7. Oktober 2008)

also was lustig is


ICH DROP NIX


----------



## Master of madness (7. Oktober 2008)

Müsli Müsli Mjammjammjam


----------



## airace (7. Oktober 2008)

oder einfach (GILDENNAME) oder mach einfahc eine gilde auf die Níhílíúm heist .....


----------



## Denasus (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey warum nicht ein wenig fun bei wow? 
Man muss ja nicht immer ernst sein... lachen ist doch gesund heisst es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. Oktober 2008)

...hat ein grubengrabgerät


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ...hat ein grubengrabgerät


bratwurstbratgeräte find ich toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2008)

<ist 18... erlich!>


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<ownd dich während er onaniert >


----------



## Flash Shock (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit: *sHätôWfâIgHtâzZ*

Zu blöd um selber nen Namen auszudenken? oO


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <ownd dich während er onaniert >


Das konnte ja nur von dir kommem Melih  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Das konnte ja nur von dir kommem Melih
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wiso?` 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysta 11 (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <ownd dich während er onaniert >




LOL ! MADE MY DAY... rofl ey^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <ownd dich während er onaniert >


schlimm nur, wenn man dann nen männlichen blutelf hat o0


edit: gut, allianzseite natürlich männlicher zwerg :>


----------



## Obilix (7. Oktober 2008)

"Voulez vous Markenrun avec moi"
"Gnome haben kleine Ohren"
"Reincarnated Tauren"
"Dynamo Sturmwind"


mann, für allianzgilden blöden(ich mein natürlich cool^^) namen finden geht echt leicht^^


----------



## Apuh (7. Oktober 2008)

<Hogger Fanclub>


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlimm nur, wenn man dann nen männlichen blutelf hat o0


Auf Allianzseite? Ich fänds eher schlimmer, wenn man dann einen weiblichen Zwerg hat. O_ô


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Liest gern Yaoi Mangas>


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Auf Allianzseite? Ich fänds eher schlimmer, wenn man dann einen weiblichen Zwerg hat. O_ô


ups stimmt, geht ja um allianz *post in den unendlichen weiten des spamms verschwinden lass*


----------



## schmiedemeister (7. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> finger im po mexico



Der ist Gut.

Aber echt fällt dir kein gildenname ein? tz tz tz was kommt als nächstes auf buffed, ich sehs schon: Wie soll ich mein Neugeborenes Kind nennen?


----------



## simoni (7. Oktober 2008)

<spielt gerade Warhammer>    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlimm nur, wenn man dann nen männlichen blutelf hat o0



Blöd das es dann nimmer geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt.: "Kackkörnchen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"KeksPlox"


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Hat den größten.......Anus>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krypterian (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit:

<Unbekannt>
<Greed b4 Need>
<Noggenfogger Elite>
<... ist IMBA>
<Held der Horde>  (kommt gut an für ne Alligilde^^)
<Thrall Fan-club>
<Angelverein Gnomeregan>
<Lasergun Pew Pew>   (ich weiss, der ist alt)
<Hier könnt ihre Werbung stehn>

 u.s.w.

alles doofe name, aber danach suchst ja^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ich sehs schon: Wie soll ich mein Neugeborenes Kind nennen?


am ende gibts dann echt kinder namens arthas o0

btt: nimm melihs namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanguine666 (7. Oktober 2008)

Falls du Draenei Shami bist 

> Its such a Shame <   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (7. Oktober 2008)

XYZ
<hat keine ahnung von wow u.ä.>


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Hat den größten.......Anus>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ehem. Interrestant deine Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meela (7. Oktober 2008)

< ist in keiner Gilde >


----------



## Kheltaras (7. Oktober 2008)

> <Angelverein Gnomeregan>



ich pack mich weg xD


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (7. Oktober 2008)

Wer ally spielt hatt schon einen fun gildenname^^

Nimm doch KnusdA!

KnusdA= Kann nichts und spiele deswegen Ally


----------



## tworten (7. Oktober 2008)

<no Skill buttfuck>     der is gut


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<Begleiter von <beliebiges Haustier eintragen>>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<Hier könnt ihre Werbung stehn> ist sehr gut ;D


----------



## schmiedemeister (7. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wer ally spielt hatt schon einen fun gildenname^^
> 
> Nimm doch KnusdA!
> 
> KnusdA= Kann nichts und spiele deswegen Ally



ohh ja nimm den!!!!!!


----------



## Durag Silberbart (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Wie wäre es mit:

"Hoffentlich Allianz Versichert"

Gruß Durag


----------



## Tyrandrel (7. Oktober 2008)

<Orkland Raiders>
<New Ork Gankies>
<Die [Gengerischefraktion] klaut bei Kik>
<lol hackeD>
<Eine wie keine>
<Die Firma>
<Ritter der Doofnuss>
<Jaja deine Mudda>
<öööh ne Eule>
<Ich war als Kind schon scheisse>
<keine Gilde>
<Einzelgänger>
<MOEP>
<Die Kuh macht mäh>
<Alles FaM>
<HipHop Hörer Gegner>
<Go down like Critler>
<Sponsored by BRD>
<Wer das liest ist doof>
<Hat sonst nix zu tun>


----------



## schmiedemeister (7. Oktober 2008)

Da fällt mir grad einer ein: <Ich hab kein skill und keine klasse darum spiel ich ally da zählt nur masse> 
Ist aber vielleicht zulang


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Will ein Superheld sein>

<Ritz ritz we are emokids>

<Feuerwehrmann inc.>

<Kann einen low leveler onehitten>

<Macht instant pyroblasts gegen Gnome>

<shounen-ai? immer her damit>

<Wer spielt denn schon Wow?>


----------



## TheDruid (7. Oktober 2008)

Apfelkuchen

Club der Dichten Toten

Star Wurscht

Kleines Heimliches Imperium


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <shounen-ai? immer her damit>


das muste auch von dir kommen.
ersetz es durch yuri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (7. Oktober 2008)

Tyrandrel schrieb:


> <Die [Gengerischefraktion] klaut bei Kik>



Den find ich gut


----------



## Astrad (7. Oktober 2008)

<Aus Hackepeter wird Kacke später>
<Gnome und andere Wurfwaffen>
<ohne Hände,keine Kekse> 
<Promill statt skill>
<Tote Kekse krümmeln nicht>


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. Oktober 2008)

Tyrandrel schrieb:


> <<Wer das liest ist doof>



den gildennamen hatte ich sogar mal mit nem bankchar


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> <Aus Hackepeter wird Kacke später>
> 
> <Tote Kekse krümmeln nicht>


die beiden sind herrlich^^


----------



## Xall13 (7. Oktober 2008)

"Die Allianz ist cool"


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Ist ein Lolicon>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Der ist Gut.
> 
> Aber echt fällt dir kein gildenname ein? tz tz tz was kommt als nächstes auf buffed, ich sehs schon: Wie soll ich mein Neugeborenes Kind nennen?




bring mich net auf dumme ideen xD


<giev lvl>
<rl? schick mal link!>
<non-ebay-char-käufer>
<tALLYban>


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Ist ein Lolicon>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG also wenn das jmd hat.... ach du kacke^^


----------



## Arahtor (7. Oktober 2008)

das wird so ein Name den es schon 100 000 mal gibt... machs so wie ich ich habe einen Gildennamen der Einzigartig ist genauso wie mein Charname


----------



## maselevic (7. Oktober 2008)

<ist ein freund von hogger>

<ist hoggers bruder>

usw.


----------



## Blektar (7. Oktober 2008)

<wir raiden deine Mutter>


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Ritz ritz we are emokids>[/b]



LOL. Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den merk ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rotf*


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Blektar schrieb:


> <wir raiden deine Mutter>


Ha...lustig...

/ironie off


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<hat Epics im Anus>

<Danke Ebay>

<hat 2 terrabyte voll mit pornos>

<RL ist da wo der Pizzamann herkommt>


----------



## anel69anel (7. Oktober 2008)

Einfach : 

30cm Unbuffed

Wer hats kapiert?


----------



## StarS2oo5 (7. Oktober 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie wäre es mit:
> 
> ...


Haha, der einzige name den ich persöhnlich lustig finde
obwohl begleiter von auch nice ist
<Das Arbeitslos>
<Keyloggs>
<Is just a criter...muh!>

bei weiblich chars geht auch
<I wish these were brains>


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Mag Anel69 pyro video...not>


----------



## anel69anel (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Mag Anel69 pyro video>



Meiste das hier?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgIQgQYAuO4

^^^^


----------



## Flipmode (7. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich ALLIANZversichert


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

anel69anel schrieb:


> Meiste das hier?
> 
> *hier war was blödes*
> 
> ^^^^



ja aber ich meinte 

<mag anel69 pyro video...not>


----------



## Pornohamster (7. Oktober 2008)

die ludolfs.


----------



## SixNight (7. Oktober 2008)

Allianz versichter
We aRe oNe
Alliance Pwnage

ich gebs zu ich hab mir das was du dir hier wünscht nicht durchgelesen einfach stumpf drauf los geschrieben falls es ernste statt fun namen sein solln mhm

Andruil
Oblivion
Empire
Method 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Burning Souls


----------



## mckayser (7. Oktober 2008)

<Ich bin 2 Öltanks>


----------



## Kheltaras (7. Oktober 2008)

<hat die reiseroute aufgemalt und schnittchen gemacht>


----------



## Error2000 (7. Oktober 2008)

Armin (Gay) liebt Pferde

oder

fRaNkY IsT tOtAl CrAnKy


----------



## Dehns (7. Oktober 2008)

<Innen sind sie alle rosa>

un das stimmt auch noch Q("_Q)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (7. Oktober 2008)

Kheltaras schrieb:


> <hat die reiseroute aufgemalt und schnittchen gemacht>



also das hast du von allimania oda? xD
also aber am besten fand ich die namen von melih xD


----------



## Ganda (7. Oktober 2008)

anstatt Sony Playstation

<_P_ony _S_laystation>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<hat angst vor Gnome>
:X


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Hat rosarote männertangas>

<hat keine unterwäsche an>

<Yuri? neeeeed!>

<blitz blitz thunderkids>

<Lilablass blau karriert und stolz drauf>

<hat darknestfant...... als startseite>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<hat die Windeln voll>
Inspiriert durch Ike aus Southpark xD


----------



## SohnDesRaben (7. Oktober 2008)

<ehrfürchtig bei aldi> 

gibts aber auf blackrock schon.


----------



## I Pwn (7. Oktober 2008)

<Arbeitslos>
<Versager>
<BlizZ SuX>


----------



## Juicebag (7. Oktober 2008)

<Iiiih... Mädchen>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> <ehrfürchtig bei aldi>








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Love this <3)

<O Rly Owlz> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<spielt heimlich Hordler>


----------



## Manorus (7. Oktober 2008)

< Deine Mutter ist meine Daily Q>


----------



## Arct1cPhoen1x (7. Oktober 2008)

anel69anel schrieb:


> Einfach :
> 
> 30cm Unbuffed
> 
> Wer hats kapiert?




Lool, made my day.

Ich glaub ich geh ma n bisl bufffood einschmeissen (wird das echt mit 3 f geschrieben?).

Ich würde, wenn dus nötig hast den obigen Namen oder einen der folgenden:

<Ich bin jung und brauche den Namen>
<... der Gilde ohne Namen>
<... ist ein LiLaLaunebär>


----------



## Manorus (7. Oktober 2008)

Gut ist auch für Hexer / Magier:
      Bibbi
<Blocksberg>
oder als Dudu: < Begleiter von (beliebigen Namen hier einfügen)>


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (7. Oktober 2008)

<diese Leere im Kopf - kann man das verbannen?>

<Einfallspinsel Deluxe>

<strg c - strg v Heroes>

das wären beispiele für deinen gildennamen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

<we pwn u n00b>


----------



## xTaR (7. Oktober 2008)

FAT KIDZ LAG IRL

oder

OF THE SHATTERED SUN LOL


find ich gut ;>

Powny Slaystation wäre auch gut.


----------



## Arkoras (7. Oktober 2008)

<ZOMFGOLOLOLOLOLROFLROXXORMEGALOLOLOL>

oder 

<ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm...ja>


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Und ein schrank voll Pornos>

<awsd lol i cant move>

<hier könnte ihr flame stehen>

<Pala mit fear zauber>

<komm 1on1 schwanzvergleich>

<Hallo?! guck nicht auf mein gildennamen>

<I don´t think with my dick>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<Druids do it like animals>
;D
reine 
Druidengilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Pwnd by (beliebiges Haustier einfügen)>


----------



## Manorus (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Und ein schrank voll Pornos>
> 
> <awsd lol i cant move>
> 
> ...



lol nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<besitzt ein Fleshlight>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<Darmfrei ist keine Hexerei>

<Alzheimerbulimie>

xD


<You can't touch this>

<Pew Pew Pew...click, click>

<ist ein Pokemontrainer>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (7. Oktober 2008)

<kann n00bs umnatzen>

kommt schon, schreibt mehr^^


----------



## süchtigerhexer (7. Oktober 2008)

die von melih sidd einfach die "geilsten " xDDD mal sehen überlege auch gerade ne gilde auf zu machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wo soll das enden --> man läuft durch ne hauptstadt und lacht sich fast tot wegen den gilden namen...


Thunderbluffbasejumpers   hätte ich noch :pP


----------



## Dirahx (7. Oktober 2008)

Nimm dem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Steht auf Homosexuelles Kamasutra>


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Yaoi Hentai ftw!!!>

<besitzt gefälschte billig kondome>

<spielt gern 5vsWilli>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<hat eine Allianzallergie>
<braucht mehr Aufmerksamkeit>
<tötet für Epixx>
<Hobby Stalker>
<muss durch den Monsun>
<kleiner Beutel Dummheit>

oder für Druiden auf Feral


<Schrödingers Katze> DDDD



<Hat ein Reallife...wirklich!>


----------



## PARAS.ID (7. Oktober 2008)

für ne Arena Gruppe hät ich :

"5 Tauren für ein Halleluja"


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Extrem fallschirmspringen ohne fallschirm>

<deine mudda ist der stärkste im knast>

<Rl? wtf giev link>

<I took the red pill>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<Muuuuhltikiller>


----------



## Mr.Weed (7. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm

<My Mount is your father>
<Aus Hackepeter wird kacke später>
<Kein Hände...keine Kekse>
<30 cm Unbuffed>
<Wayne und Co>
<Hordentlich aufs Mowl>

die gibts bestimmt schon aber sind relativ (lustig/dämlich)...mein ich xD

Greez


----------



## Nukularreaktor (7. Oktober 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> <Gnome und andere Wurfwaffen>


herrlich


<--- taure aus leidenschaft


----------



## Tricks0r (7. Oktober 2008)

<Your Mum is my daily Quest>

<Your Mum is my epic mount>


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<hat Narben im Genitalbereich>

<Wird gern versohlt>

<Mag Folterpferde gern>


----------



## Ronas (7. Oktober 2008)

die supertollen ebaychars


----------



## Mr.Weed (7. Oktober 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> die supertollen ebaychars



den find ich richtig gut ....


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<tut für 1 Gold alles>

<zieht sich aus für Epixx>

<123 kein Epic kommt vorbei>


----------



## Master of madness (7. Oktober 2008)

<Kr0cHa UnITeD>


----------



## Focht (7. Oktober 2008)

< uns viel kein gildenname ein > xD


----------



## Master of madness (7. Oktober 2008)

<Ist ein paranoider Hamster>


----------



## wowsenfdazu (7. Oktober 2008)

"spiel WAR wenn du stirbst"


----------



## SuperAlex (7. Oktober 2008)

nen deine Gilde wie den Server(=zB.: von Aldor, von Durotan, vom Mithrilorden,...)

ja^^ is doch lustig!


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Hat ein Mamakomplex> (GTO lässt grüßen)

<Shemale Lover>

<ÄPICCKS sind meine besten freunde>

< Bildschirmbräune <3 >


----------



## Kannto (7. Oktober 2008)

auch wenns lang is aber wie wärs mit : Ritze ritze aua aua EMOPOWER


----------



## TwistedTransistor (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte noch nen vorschlag hoffentlich kam der noch nicht

Fischi Fischi B1ubb B1ubb

hoffentlich erkennt wer den witz ^^

und ja isn bisl abgeändert vom vorschlag des tes


----------



## Andros-LL (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es mit: <hat dich gaaanz doll lüüp> oder <3, 2, 1, skill ham ma keinz> <isst würmer> <kann lesen>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<Klaut seiner Mutter Gold>

<Besser ein Noob als garnichts>

<sucht einen Hoggerraid>


----------



## Preform (7. Oktober 2008)

"Hoffentlich Allianz versichert" oder nur "Hoffentlich Allianz"


----------



## Tyrandrel (7. Oktober 2008)

<Fat Kids are hard to Kidnap>


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (7. Oktober 2008)

Hah ich hab einen ! 
"IchbinZuDoofEinenNamenZuFindenDarumNerveIchAndere"


----------



## Michael Japson (7. Oktober 2008)

<Möchten sie mehr wissen?>
<censored> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<sucht Adventstüren im Juni>
<hat die Lizenz zu Nerfen>


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<ist ein Nekrophiler>

<hat ein Ödipuskomplex>

<Killt lowis mit pyroblast>

<Sheept nicht , geht nicht>

<hat eine weibliche seite>


----------



## Kannto (7. Oktober 2008)

< Chinafarmer GmbH >
< Lootgeil sein ist nicht pervers>
oder der klassiker < Rot gleich Tod >


----------



## Geibscher (7. Oktober 2008)

<Deine Mudda is meine Daily Q> is mit Abstand das bescheuertse xD


----------



## Bralatur (7. Oktober 2008)

< deine mama ist mein pony >
< Gwen Stefani Fangirls >
< Allianz ftw >
< hartz VI alpha >
< imba roxxor gilde >
< tole typpen >
< ur mom is my daily quest >
< die rl versager >
< pwnographie >
< ungeduscht seit 1999 >
< Mama, Papa & Co KG >
< Lf Skill pls w >
< shâdówdèâths déáth >
< Sk GaMiNGg >
< no merci for u >
< village people >

...es gibt so viele dumme namen


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<Schadow schatten>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<Wasser und Brot für Idioten in Not>

<wer frisst vergisst>

<four wheels of FURY>


----------



## Randy Orton (7. Oktober 2008)

<Kraut Control>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<wer früher stirbt ist länger tot>

<nehmen ist seeliger als geben>


----------



## Bralatur (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Shemale Lover>



na das is doch mal ein name

<ur uncle is ur father>


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<hat ein Wow Bierkrug rofl>

<Schaut gern Loveless an>

<Grand theft Awesome four brr>

<ich bin deine mudda du huso>


----------



## wowsenfdazu (7. Oktober 2008)

<China-Farmer statt Ich-AG >
<WoW statt RL>
<Lösche meinen Char nach jedem Kill>
<gibt-wichtigeres.de>
<Seehofer lebt>
<Globalisierungsgewinner trotz HarzIV>
<9/11 - wir waren es>


----------



## Kannto (7. Oktober 2008)

< Legends of AWESOME! >
< Ich fick deine mudda.....papa >


----------



## Bralatur (7. Oktober 2008)

@ melih
" I don´t think with my dick"
 nicht ein bischen komisch für ein mädchen/frau?!

edith meint: sry dachte melih steht für melanie^^


----------



## MoneyGhost (7. Oktober 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> <Deine Mudda is meine Daily Q> is mit Abstand das bescheuertse xD



Lol! Der is gut


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> @ melih
> " I don´t think with my dick"
> nicht ein bischen komisch für ein mädchen/frau?!



*Nach unten schau*

Ach ich bin ein Mädchen?


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<Aldor/Seherbank plünderer>

<von den Blutsegelbukanieren>

<sieht tote *beliebige Rasse einfügen*>

<hat Angst vor deiner Mutter>

<will Seife an der Schleife>

<säuft heimlich Wasser> ( krieger -oneman fungilde ;D)


----------



## wowsenfdazu (7. Oktober 2008)

<lieber lernen als leveln>
<lieber leben als leveln>
<lieber leveln als leben>
<lieber Forbes 09 als wow 80>


----------



## Nimophelio (7. Oktober 2008)

"Die kleinen Allianz Noobs"


----------



## buddabrot (7. Oktober 2008)

<mag keine Gnome>

<steht auf B11en>

<killt Hogger solo>

.....


----------



## Kannto (7. Oktober 2008)

< 5:1 für Hogger >
< Also der heal war durch...>


----------



## wowsenfdazu (7. Oktober 2008)

<hab mehr Bankfächer als Du> für ne 1mann-fun-gilde, plus max. bankchar


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (7. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch noch einen: 

<Flame Award goes to>


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

<skillt tank für Arena>


----------



## wowsenfdazu (7. Oktober 2008)

<hab ne frau, du nur wow>
<hab nen mann, du nur wow>
<hab beides, du nur disc>


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

<findet auch mal ein Epic>

<DC/disconnect FTW>

<lagt beim looten>

<wer twinkt stinkt>


----------



## SeRuM (7. Oktober 2008)

<Deathknight Trainer> ^^


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

> < Gwen Stefani Fangirls >


Hey, das ist kein doofer Name!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hey, das ist kein doofer Name!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch!

ps:

<ich bin deine mudda du huso> ist auch gut :>


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (7. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist mir noch einer eingefallen.

Hdk gum dAs = Habe den kürzeren gezogen und muß jetzt Ally spielen.


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Doch!
> 
> ps:
> 
> <ich bin deine mudda du huso> ist auch gut :>


Melih und ich dachte du liebst mich :<


----------



## refra (8. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Healguard Lovers
> :>
> 
> 
> ...


das ist dann aber doch ein doofer name hm?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
<we play naked>
<ma kurz afklo>
sonst kommt mir gerade nix in den sinn..

mfg ref


----------



## Deepender (8. Oktober 2008)

Schalter des Lichts   ::::::: gibts schon auf der silbernen hand ^^


gut finde ich, was ich mal machen wollte aber nicht durchgezogen habe ist " 4 Fäuste in Julia"


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Melih und ich dachte du liebst mich :<



Nein tu ich nicht 

ich hab dich nur zum fressen gern :> XD


ps: intressanter geburtsjahre hast du ....1909 : /


----------



## Rashnuk (8. Oktober 2008)

Ähm ne gilde namens : "vôllvièlêápôstròfS"


----------



## süchtigerhexer (8. Oktober 2008)

<Kraut Kontrol die Gärtner-Kolone>


----------



## -Zirâ- (8. Oktober 2008)

Nacht ihr  Lieben , muss offline ;(

<RL skillen suxx>


----------



## Steff77 (8. Oktober 2008)

<Insert Name>

Ich bin müde..^^


----------



## Kannto (8. Oktober 2008)

< Du denkst doch immer mit deinem Schw..> und ne zweitgilde namens: < Willst du sehen was ich denke? >
bin auch müde^^


----------



## Kannto (8. Oktober 2008)

was is eig mit dem thread starter?hat der sich schon für einen entschieden oder is der nimmer da?


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

<sitzt nackt vorm pc>


----------



## Kannto (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <sitzt nackt vorm pc>


 geil wie einem sachen einfallen wenn man über sich schreibt^^


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Kannto schrieb:


> geil wie einem sachen einfallen wenn man über sich schreibt^^



hmmmmm also ich hab noch nie nackt vorm pc gehockt oder so (auser einmal mit einem bademantel aber das ist was anderes <.<)


----------



## Kannto (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmmmm also ich hab noch nie nackt vorm pc gehockt oder so (auser einmal mit einem bademantel aber das ist was anderes <.<)


 hehe^^
naja ich geh dann auch mal schlafen. gn8   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avenue (8. Oktober 2008)

alianz versichert


----------



## --Kimahri-- (8. Oktober 2008)

< FaT KidZ are hArD to KidnaP >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (8. Oktober 2008)

Unsere Twinkgilde heißt * Im klo brennt noch Licht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (8. Oktober 2008)

I am your Mami
so hiess früher mal mein ArenaTeam, kannste aber für deine Gilde missbrauchen^^


----------



## Xidoni (8. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> Schalter des Lichts   ::::::: gibts schon auf der silbernen hand ^^



Echt ?? Sind mir noch nicht übern weg gelaufen, also nicht das ich wüste mhh.

Also ich hät noch ein Vorschlag :-)

"Un'Goro BluMentoPferde"


----------



## Nimophelio (8. Oktober 2008)

<tippt grad>


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

<Abteilung Tuntenparade>

<Kauft kräuter in Jamaika>

<Macht gern Popoliebe>

<mirfälltkeinNameein>


----------



## AliasSense (8. Oktober 2008)

ganz schlicht und einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Drück ALT & F4 für 100G>


----------



## Mari0 (8. Oktober 2008)

wow suckts
warhammer online ftw
wer das liest ist ein biest
arbeitslosergildenleader
nur für männer ab 70


----------



## -Xero- (8. Oktober 2008)

Taurenmolkerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gate505 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie wär es den mit " Ritter der Kokosnuss " !!!


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (8. Oktober 2008)

Ritter der Kokosnuss, gibts schon auf Nethersturm bei der Allianz^^
Finde es lustig wenn ich mit meiner Priesterin "Kokosnuss" vor einem Gildenmitglied stehe von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Oktober 2008)

<Lichter des Lichts> (80% der Alli-Gilden müssen das Wort >Licht< im Namen haben  *ggg*)

<ist spitz>

<Leeeroooy>

oh einen hab ich noch vergessen

<Uber Hyper Megaforce>


----------



## OiOiOi (8. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn es eine PvP-Gilde werden soll, halte ich <Empfangskomittee> für schlicht und wirkungsvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommt bestimmt lustig, wenn einen das <Empfangskomittee> einen aufm BG umkeult. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (8. Oktober 2008)

mir ist Langweilisch

Oh my God my Keks is Burning!


----------



## Kannto (8. Oktober 2008)

i know ally gilde aber find < Hordentlich aufs maul > geil^^


----------



## Camô (8. Oktober 2008)

No Ma'am

afk 'n Bier holn


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Denasus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte mir eine Allianz Gilde aufmachen einfach so für fun. Nun fehlt mir da so ein lustiger Name. Falls ihr die passende Ränge dazu wisst... dann wäre es perfekt.
> 
> ...


AFK liebe machen, geh weiter ich dropp nix


----------



## Ravenkiss (8. Oktober 2008)

Alufolien Kavallerie^^


----------



## Johnnsen (8. Oktober 2008)

Lootende Leute die AFK sind


Hab neulich ne Gilde gesehen: Goofy und sein Flugzeug


----------



## imbalol (8. Oktober 2008)

>Buffed Member<


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

<Du nicht nehmen Gilde>
<hcI nib nie yllA>


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. Oktober 2008)

<Do it like Nihilium>


----------



## Punani (8. Oktober 2008)

<Fixi Heart> MEGALOL^^


----------



## Transylvanier (8. Oktober 2008)

Fungildennamen :

"Ringelpietz mit anfassen"
"Ich wars wirklich nicht"
"Hopfen und Malz-jetzt knallts"
"Äpix?Wooooooo?"
"Die Rumkugeln"
"TwinkyTwinky"
"Heute Meins-Morgen Deins"


----------



## Cybereule (8. Oktober 2008)

Bist du mein Papi?


----------



## GermanTrasheR (8. Oktober 2008)

<insertGuildname>   gibt es aber mit sicherheit schon irgendwo


----------



## x3llkiller (8. Oktober 2008)

<Ich mag diese Wand sie ist so schön kalt und steinig>
wohl zu lang oder?
:<
<Ey lass ma voll geil gegen die Wand rennen>


----------



## Cybereule (8. Oktober 2008)

<Viele bunte Smaties> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<This is Sparta> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Passt bei Rl>

<Ninjaloot>


----------



## Solassard (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr nur weibliche Chars aufnehmt dann:

"Hauptsache Hupen"

Wenn ihr den nehmt...10g an Crona Server Thrall, damit kauft ihr die Namensrechte von mir


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. Oktober 2008)

sry muss off
achtet auf rechdschraibung xD
mimimi ftw
mojo ist keine troge
deine lieblingsgilde
Tante edith schreit first
doppelposter aus leidenschaft
fünününüh (alle mario barth fans wissen was ich meine)
ich sehe tote hordler
du bist der nächste muhaha
oder ebaychars united
schreib pls den namen deiner gilde wenn du dich entschieden hast


----------



## x3llkiller (8. Oktober 2008)

<Aber ich MAG doch den Keks>


----------



## LordSirius (8. Oktober 2008)

<für orgrimmar>

und wenn du horde gilde willst nim

<für Sturmwind>


----------



## Cybereule (8. Oktober 2008)

<China inc>!

<wenn du schreist wein ich>

<Pöse Petze>

<kann auch anders>

<Adelskrone>

Will mehr hörn von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnsen (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir mal einer das mit Tante Edith erklären?


----------



## sortok (8. Oktober 2008)

die Heldenhaften stille örtchen erbauer verkürze es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab nicht alles Gelesen hatten wir Allies im Wunderland schon?


----------



## Faenwolf (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Liest gern Yaoi Mangas>



Nichts gegen Yaoi-Mangas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag Sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnsen (8. Oktober 2008)

<Ich nagel Garry Brolsma>
<raucht Hundekuchen>
<spielt HdRo auf low>
<bitte beim Personal abgeben>
<sucht seine Mama>
<klaut bei Penny>
<steht auf Orks>
<klaut Suppe in Ogrimmar>


----------



## youngceaser (8. Oktober 2008)

Flash schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit: *sHätôWfâIgHtâzZ*
> 
> Zu blöd um selber nen Namen auszudenken? oO


das fragst du noch sonst hätte er wahrscheinlich nicht gefragt



Healguard schrieb:


> Auf Allianzseite? Ich fänds eher schlimmer, wenn man dann einen weiblichen Zwerg hat. O_ô


gibts die überhaupt wenn ja würde ich die abschaffen wer sowas spielt ist blind oder leidet unter geschmaksverirrung


----------



## Ginkohan (8. Oktober 2008)

<set furious latin name here>


----------



## Assor (8. Oktober 2008)

> "Voulez vous Markenrun avec moi"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 göttlich, made my day. - "Voulez vous Markenrun avec moi ce soir?"


----------



## Bloodghost (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find
<Ehrfürchtig bei McDonald's> 
ganz toll =)


----------



## Lillyan (8. Oktober 2008)

Und wieder auf. Da war ich wohl etwas übereifrig :> Ich entschuldige mich und wünsche euch noch viel Spaß


----------



## -Zirâ- (8. Oktober 2008)

Bloodghost schrieb:


> Also ich find
> <Ehrfürchtig bei McDonald's>
> ganz toll =)




LOL der is genial DDDDD


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Faenwolf schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Yaoi-Mangas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm du bist männlich und liest gern Yaoi-mangas? o_0


ps: <L´s Emo club> : /
      <Fat kids lags in rl>


----------



## Soupcasper (8. Oktober 2008)

Allis in Wonderland?


----------



## Lefrondon (8. Oktober 2008)

<Ich will ein Twink von dir>


----------



## P-rod (8. Oktober 2008)

BESTER GILDENNAME !HOSTAGE DOWN!


----------



## Deregond (8. Oktober 2008)

<AFK>


----------



## Flipbo (8. Oktober 2008)

<crit me baby one more time>

gibt noch paar andere gute ^^


----------



## imbalol (8. Oktober 2008)

<geht AFK im BG>


----------



## Soupcasper (8. Oktober 2008)

WASDWASD cant move... lol


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> WASDWASD cant move... lol



<awsd lol i can´t move>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: 

<Schaut gern Wow-porn an>

<Drugs make my happy>

<Gezwungen ally zu spielen>


----------



## -Zirâ- (8. Oktober 2008)

<D & G>

Dumm und Glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gihmp (8. Oktober 2008)

Denasus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte mir eine Allianz Gilde aufmachen einfach so für fun. Nun fehlt mir da so ein lustiger Name. Falls ihr die passende Ränge dazu wisst... dann wäre es perfekt.
> 
> ...




UNNÖTIG !

Ideal als Gildenname und zeigt den nutzen des Threads


----------



## -Zirâ- (8. Oktober 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> UNNÖTIG !
> 
> Ideal als Gildenname und zeigt den nutzen des Threads




rieche ich da eine Spaßbremse?


<killst du mich flame ich dich>


----------



## Ilunadin (8. Oktober 2008)

Bockwurst Joe and the Curry's :/


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> UNNÖTIG !
> 
> Ideal als Gildenname und zeigt den nutzen des Threads






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obilix (8. Oktober 2008)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> <Lichter des Lichts> (80% der Alli-Gilden müssen das Wort >Licht< im Namen haben  *ggg*)
> 
> <ist spitz>
> 
> ...



oooh mann, Leeeeeeeeeroy!
Den hätt ich schon fast vergessen, sollte posthum (oder traut er sich noch spielen??) als Held irgendwo in WoW eingeführt werden.
noch besser : neue Heldenklasse: Leeeeroy
1.Talentbaum: AFK
2.Talentbaum: TS muten
3.Talentbaum: special wipes


hmmm zurückzutopic:

<Die üblichen Verdächtigen>
<Cannot join channel #RealLife>
<unansprechbar>
<I Robot>
<SRY FÜR CAPS LOCK>
<LFM DD mit CC 4 TDM hero>
<Hero Ini>     *gg* ^^ :-)
<Bremst auch für Hunter-Pets>


----------



## Serroo (8. Oktober 2008)

<zU dOoF uM gIlDeN nAmE zU fInDeN>


----------



## Dark Metal Kiddy (8. Oktober 2008)

Allianz der Naps. Halt, ist ja Realität...


----------



## talsimir (8. Oktober 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit "ich war zu blöd um nen eigenen namen auszudenken und musste mir den von buffed.de besorgen" ?



Das wäre eig. zu lang... aber wie wärs mit "Buffed hat mir geholfen"


----------



## Johnnsen (8. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Allianz der Naps. Halt, ist ja Realität...


Der einzige Nap hier bist du. Spiel mit Bleistiften im Dunkeln, und hör auf hier rumzutrollen. Welche Fraktion man spielt hat nichts mit dem Menschen, oder den Fähigkeiten zu tun.

Weiter Vorschläge:


<looted Mülltonnen>
<Kegelverein Goldhain>
<Murloc on board>
<Ilja Richter Fan Club>


----------



## SeRuM (9. Oktober 2008)

<powered by Glider>


----------



## Latharíl (9. Oktober 2008)

<war doof, haste germerkt, ne?>
<helden in strumpfhosen>
<flamed by burger king>


----------



## Latharíl (9. Oktober 2008)

oder auch

<bist du das, mama?>
<flachzangen inc>
<bonsai>
<friss meine shorts>
<mhm..donuts>
<homer!>
<wer hat zwei daumen...> als zweitgilde <und scheißt auf eure meinung?>
<bamboocha>
<sorry disco>
<gib mal gold pls>


----------



## Deathanubis (9. Oktober 2008)

*allysverlierenimmerimpvpweilalleskiddyssind*


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich allianz 

wär mein vorschlag^^


----------



## Blackmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

Total toll need auch^^


----------



## Johnnsen (9. Oktober 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> *allysverlierenimmerimpvpweilalleskiddyssind*


Passt hervorragend zu deinem Avatar, der Spruch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat dir jemand dein Sandförmchen geklaut?


----------



## Latharíl (9. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Passt hervorragend zu deinem Avatar, der Spruch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nee die schippe xD


----------



## Abrox (9. Oktober 2008)

Fun Allianz Gilde hmmm

"Für die Horde"
"ist ein Ehre Leecher"
"Benzin im Urin"
"hat Spaß und gibt Gas"
"ist kurz AFK"
"Gildenlos"
"sucht ne Gilde"
"Wipen mit Stil"

Nunja könnte ewig so weitermachen


----------



## Faenwolf (9. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm du bist männlich und liest gern Yaoi-mangas? o_0



'Türlich. Ist das so schlimm? Ich mags und ich steh dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2Topic: "Taurentreter" find ich genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Oktober 2008)

Faenwolf schrieb:


> 'Türlich. Ist das so schlimm? Ich mags und ich steh dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein hab eigendlich nichts gegen Homosexuelle aber noch nie einen in einen forum gesehen der es auch zugegeben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Oktober 2008)

<sapped girls cant say no>

<sapped cows cant say muh>

<Helden in Strapsen>

<Rosarote Analritter der Dunkelheit> (so hieß mal ein arena team von unseren realmpool)


----------



## Grobs (9. Oktober 2008)

<RettetDieWälderEsstBiber>


----------



## LingLing85 (9. Oktober 2008)

<Fünf gegen Willi>

:x


----------



## Oogieboogie (9. Oktober 2008)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> <Fünf gegen Willi>
> 
> :x



JAAAAAAA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Det macht Spass xDDD


----------



## Melih (9. Oktober 2008)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> <Fünf gegen Willi>
> 
> :x



hab ich schon ein paar seiten vorher gespostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaid (9. Oktober 2008)

Geiler name ist.

- Auf dem Klo brennt noch Licht 

oder 

- Die Murlocs


----------



## Shurycain (9. Oktober 2008)

Lords of Ownage , dann müssen aber alle member namen haben wie : Powersniper, Fastfragger, Facemeltor... ja ich weiß, von barlow nach gemacht


----------



## storm51 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ritter der Cocosnuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyria (9. Oktober 2008)

<Gnome und andere Waffen>


----------



## Pcasso (9. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil finde ich (gibts auf Nera'Thor) Hordefraktion

Pony Slaystation (statt Sony Playstation)


----------



## Kr4ZoR (9. Oktober 2008)

-your mum is my mount
-sapped girls don't say no
mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## wýrm.. (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<gnomes stolen my bike>

< Warum liegt denn da Stroh?>


----------



## Casaloki (9. Oktober 2008)

China Farmer bei der Arbeit

Ihrseidabergroß

ist Darnassussexuell

Lumberjacks Theladrasil

Schwimmverein Gadgetzan

Gnomeregan Giants

Ironforge Steelers

Thunderbluff Bulls


----------



## Kalfani (9. Oktober 2008)

ME FARM OR FAMILY DIE


----------



## Garosch (9. Oktober 2008)

> <Hallo?! guck nicht auf mein gildennamen>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (9. Oktober 2008)

airace schrieb:


> Die allianz die kanZ



Da fängt höchstens ein Hordler an zu lachen wenn er das liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <awsd lol i cant move>


wasd OMG ich kann nicht laufen
ich viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casaloki (9. Oktober 2008)

Für ne Gilde, wo nur Leute drin sind, die in den 70er schon Westfernsehen gucken konnten/durften (ganz alte Leute, ich weiss):

Wir pfeifen auf den Lichkönig
Sturmwind Puppenkiste

Und für ne reine Zwergen-Truppe:
Eins zu null für die Bärte


----------



## Latharíl (9. Oktober 2008)

Casaloki schrieb:


> Für ne Gilde, wo nur Leute drin sind, die in den 70er schon Westfernsehen gucken konnten/durften (ganz alte Leute, ich weiss):
> 
> Wir pfeifen auf den Lichkönig
> *Sturmwind Puppenkiste*
> ...




geilo xD


----------



## Phoenixfighter (9. Oktober 2008)

Hätte hier auch noch einen:
" Knicklicht Jedis "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2008)

neh nehm doch gleich 



<aufem klo brennt noch licht> ? LOL


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2008)

*<dropt nix>*


----------



## Faenwolf (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube der fehlt noch: <The Knights who say Ni>


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. Oktober 2008)

wýrm.. schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



< Und warum hast du eine Maske auf?>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einer fehlt noch, den werde ich aber nicht posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OoSushioO (11. Oktober 2008)

<Sozialamt ehrfürchtig>


----------



## Sharkeno (11. Oktober 2008)

Hab al nen Typen gesehen des war in ner Gilde die heisst <Handwerkswaren>
des is geil hätte ich net über den gescrollt, hätte ich glatt gedacht der wärn NPC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (19. Oktober 2008)

<schwanzus longus fanclub>

<judäische volksfront>

<hat jehova gesagt>

<zweiundvierzig>

<mein gott walter>

<ich fand diablo besser>

<(ist) topper mc nabb fan>

<omg kekse alle>

<mein main ist pala>

<Leeeeeeeeeroooooy>

<giev teh achiiievvmentzz>

<sagt nichts über den fight club> (bisschen zu lang oder?)

<turnverein ironforge> (mit dicken besoffennen zwergen die dauernd gymnastik übungen machen)

<rentnerclub schöner blick>

<seit 19xx im geschäft>

<rammschwein>

<klaut gratisproben>

<(ist)autoshot afk>

<hat den nacktpatch>

<nur wegen gildenbank>

<(ist) laaangweilig>

<OMG SONGOKU FRISUR!!1>

<(ist ein) eichhörnchenfetischist>

hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (19. Oktober 2008)

Die horde Alli Noobs


----------



## Lognir (19. Oktober 2008)

öhm paar gilden namen :  

XY= Name

XY ist eine tankställe ,XY von Sturmwind,XY von Eisenschmiede u.s.w,
XY Ist besser als du,  Denkst du, XY kann lesen, XYguck so, XY hat die lederhosen an,
XY markt dich nicht. da sind noch viele die ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuzzy (19. Oktober 2008)

Lognir schrieb:


> öhm paar gilden namen :
> 
> XY= Name
> 
> ...



und sie sind alle nicht lustig O.o


----------



## Kurta (19. Oktober 2008)

Testicle of Azeroth , mein absoluter favourite


----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sponsored by Ebay

PeW PeW Lazerpinguins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie mir nix einfällt o_O


----------



## paTschQ (19. Oktober 2008)

WIR morden in HORDEN

:>

mfg


----------



## hoti82 (19. Oktober 2008)

warum nicht: der furtz kippt gleich um


----------



## Wildfeuer (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja sind nicht gerade die besten aber ich finde sie gut.^^

<Nananananananana...BÄTMÄN> (Hab ich mal im Alteractal gesehen konnte ned mehr vor lachen^^)
<Schinken des Lichts> (Pala spieler wiessen evtl. was ich meine^^)
<T.M.N.L.> (Teenage Mutant Ninja Looter^^  abgeschaut von Teenage Muten Ninja Turtel)
<Ist Erfürchitg bei *irgendwas*> ( Migros, Coop, Denner, Aldi, Spar, Lidl, Kik, Mc. Donald, Burger King, ect.)
<(^_^)> (Smily ^^)
<Ich spiele Hellokitty Online>
<Mad*Volk*>(Cow, Humen, Nightelf ect.)
<Boss>
<Scharlach Rote Latenz>
<Der mit dem *irgendwas* tanzt>

Oder wenn die meisten deiner Gildenmitglieder Ingis sind kannst ja nen Motoradclub eröffnen:
<M.C. Kolbenfresser>
<Thralls Angels>
<Rock 4 ever>
<Highway to Hell>
ect...


----------



## Wildfeuer (19. Oktober 2008)

sry für doppel posting *schäm*


----------



## Shamozz (19. Oktober 2008)

Kuschelhasen of Death!?


----------



## Cyberbutcher (19. Oktober 2008)

kann luft zum stinken bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kentucky fried sushi         ^^ 
disturb = gestört         xD


----------



## abe15 (20. Oktober 2008)

Denasus schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir eine Allianz Gilde aufmachen einfach so für fun. Nun fehlt mir da so ein lustiger Name. Falls ihr die passende Ränge dazu wisst... dann wäre es perfekt.
> 
> So in etwa stelle ich mir es vor:
> 
> ...



Der 1. ist schonmal etwas... die Anderen nicht^^
Wie wärs mit "Horde klaut bei Kick"?

Oder "Wer das liest is doof" xD

Oder "spielt heimlich Horde"

Oder "geh weiter ich drop nix"

Ne mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein^^


----------



## Bruceridon (20. Oktober 2008)

"portsteinschwalben!"


----------



## Spectrales (20. Oktober 2008)

Warum trittst du nicht einfach einer Gilde bei die es schon gibt?

Nenn mir mal einen Vorteil von ner eigenen Gilde..


----------



## sp4rkl3z (20. Oktober 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum trittst du nicht einfach einer Gilde bei die es schon gibt?
> 
> Nenn mir mal einen Vorteil von ner eigenen Gilde..



gibt keinen... stresst nur, obwohl ich "nur" 2 Hand von der Cheffin bin xD
dafür bist der NinjaLooter #2

"Ich will das aber haben! Mama hat gesagt ich bekomme das, mimimimi" "Kleinkinder-Nörgeln"
*pitz* XY erhält Gegenstand YZ (ich)

Naja, als Tank und als 2ter Gildenbimbo ist das looten ne wahre Freude.

Und eigentlich kommts immer auf die Gilde an. In unserer ist es eig. ziemlich gemütlich.
Dann ist ne "eigene" Gilde was feines und kann Spass machen.


Edith schlägt mich und meint ich soll was zum Thema schreiben.

The Itzibitzi-Spiderpigs (wie komm ich auf so einen Namen?) ist iwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (20. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Ist ein lila Launenbär>
> 
> <Uns ist kein richtiger Gildennamen eingefallen>
> 
> ...


omfg made my day ^^


----------



## el_Django (30. Oktober 2008)

<OMG Ice Cream Truck BrB>
<powered by Plüschhase>
<ein Liter Holz>
<Initiative für mehr Kekse>
<Windows 98 user>
<pwno GmbH & Co KG>
<Hand am Sack>
<Sackhaar Gottes> oder die abgeschwächte Variante:
<kleiner Zeh Gottes>
<Prototypen Gottes>

und mein Liebling:
<Beer-onade>


----------



## BleaKill (30. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, paar sind gar nicht mal schlecht. Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Drei glücklichen Zwei.


----------



## Avane x.X (30. Oktober 2008)

Nennt euch einfach Erkan Alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die werden schon einige lachen ;O



Avane


----------



## Itarus (30. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <mag anel69 pyro video.....not>




Ich musste so lachen! Das video is auch einfach nur schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Itarus


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (30. Oktober 2008)

Meine Gilde  Fungilde hies:

zb.         Tîî
   <hat den längsten>


----------



## Arasouane (30. Oktober 2008)

<Who the f... is Ally?>


----------



## Kankru (30. Oktober 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> tante edith schreit:first
> 
> oder
> 
> määäääääääääh



Haha, zu früh gefreut, außerdem ist das echt lächerlich!


----------



## Black Cat (30. Oktober 2008)

immer noch kein namen gefunden? -.-*

bitteschön...

<lebendes Inventar>
<kann sterben>
<frag me>
<AFKler>
<analphabeten>


----------



## Sora1q (30. Oktober 2008)

Denasus
<guckt KIKA>


----------



## Hicks1 (30. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit 

>Closed by Wrocas<

k bin ein Fan von ihm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yirrin_das_Licht (30. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man eine Gilde nur so aus Fun aufmacht kann man doch trotzdem einen Namen wählen der nach was klingt. Die genannten Beispiele sind aus meiner Sicht absolut daneben. 'Sie sind nicht lustig sondern einfach nur Laterne ganz unten. Da weint man ehr als das man lacht. So ein Name ist immerhin ein Aushängeschild hinter dem sich nach Möglichkeit eine Einstellung oder ein Konzept verbergen sollte. Soetwas über den Kopf stehen zu haben ist das Letzte was man will und lesen macht eigentlich nur Augenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube man fällt mit einem guten Namen mehr qauf als wie mit sowas - Spass kann man trotzdem haben wenn die richtigen Leute dabei sind.






Denasus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte mir eine Allianz Gilde aufmachen einfach so für fun. Nun fehlt mir da so ein lustiger Name. Falls ihr die passende Ränge dazu wisst... dann wäre es perfekt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2008)

<Bewegliche Ziele>
<Grünträger>
<ist niedlich>
<sucht die Horde>
<Biertrinker>
<Kleine blaue Männchen>


----------



## Xandars (30. Oktober 2008)

<bewegliche Ziele>
<lebendes Inventar>

die sind gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ... (ist aber alt)

<Allianzversichert>
<Nicht Allianzversichert>


----------



## Tsunami82 (30. Oktober 2008)

Denasus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte mir eine Allianz Gilde aufmachen einfach so für fun. Nun fehlt mir da so ein lustiger Name. Falls ihr die passende Ränge dazu wisst... dann wäre es perfekt.
> 
> ...




Wie wäre es Mit Allinaz Versichert ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## gruselsack (30. Oktober 2008)

Baka Baka Hentai


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <Liest gern Yaoi mangas>




mir tun die leid,die sich sowas ausdenken un die,die es auchnoch verstehen!


----------



## Niranda (30. Oktober 2008)

*<Die Rubbelritter>*

Und wenn es Gildenhousing geben wird, nennt ihr euer haus [Die Rubbelritterburg]  =D

LG
Nira


Edit:
Oder:
<Wir sind nicht Arbeitslos>


----------



## Naarg (30. Oktober 2008)

<warrior> 
So heist ne Chinesengilde bei uns auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ne Idee: 

<(^.^<)HI(>^.^)>


----------



## Xandars (30. Oktober 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> *<Die Rubbelritter>*





ist aber auch alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SW:TOR (30. Oktober 2008)

"tütensuppe aus der dose" find ich lustig^^


----------



## kind-of-sugar (30. Oktober 2008)

<Strg+alt+entf>    ist doch ma ne idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

<Ichhabnichtsdrunter>

<WirkommeninFrieden>

<BegleitervonIllidan>

<Selbstzerstörungin5Sek>

<Mobgruppenpullfetischist>

<Bubble&Totstell eV>

<HierkönnteIhreWerbungstehen>

<AFK>

<SturmwindBank(rott)>


----------



## Melih (30. Oktober 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> mir tun die leid,die sich sowas ausdenken un die,die es auchnoch verstehen!



Wiso?Ich schau gern Animes und deswegen hab ich mich informiert was die einzelnen Begriffe bedeuten.


----------



## sko1970 (30. Oktober 2008)

kind-of-sugar schrieb:


> <Strg+alt+entf>    ist doch ma ne idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für ihn ist ALT+F4 besser


----------



## Deanne (30. Oktober 2008)

Nenn die Gilde "axhstsgdhd" und freu dich über die vielen Leute, die Gold bei dir kaufen wollen.


----------



## Rappi (30. Oktober 2008)

<Die Niederstrecker der Atmosphäre>
<(Name) erfüld fihle Klischäs>
<ist vom Zug gefallen>
<hat sich verlaufen>


----------



## UdunnoJack (1. November 2008)

<Holt Knackpatronen für Drehmomentschlüssel>


----------

